# Hersteller im Raum Hamburg gesucht.



## clemensM (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs, 

helft mir mal. Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich Fahrrad-Firmen, die in Hamburg produzieren lassen, weil ich für mein Studium noch ein Praktikum absolvieren muss. Dragonfly und Bergamont sind mir schon bekannt. 
Falls es so ein Thema schonmal gab, schickt mir den link. war bisschen faul beim suchen.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Oktober 2008)

clemensM schrieb:


> ... Studium
> ... faul beim suchen ...
> alles Bier


Passt ja irgendwie zusammen 

Versuch es doch mal bei Trenga.de. Die schrauben in Hamburg-Harburg Fahrräder zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemensM (14. Oktober 2008)

ach, immer diese klischees aber danke, da werd ich mich mal bewerben. Noch weitere?


----------



## Hegi (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.norwid.de/index.html

einen kleine edelschmiede in schleswig-holstein bei elmshorn!!! nicht weit von HH!!!

bei www.hegibiketours.de suchen wir auch noch einen praktikaten der nach den touren unsere räder putzt


----------



## clemensM (15. Oktober 2008)

ne putzen kommt nicht in frage. wenn ich bei euch schweißen, drehen und messen kann, dürft ihr mir gerne ein angebot schicken


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Oktober 2008)

versuchs doch mal bei alutech... die schweissen in de rnähe von rendsburg.ist ja auch noch nähe hh. 

oder lübbrechtsen... allerdings bei hannover... da sitzt nicolai..


----------



## clemensM (18. Oktober 2008)

mehr mehr!


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. Oktober 2008)

kann dir auch Nicolai empfehlen, die haben immer super viele Praktikanten.
Lübbrechtsen ist 10km von Alfeld an der B3 zwischen Hannover und Einbeck. ca 40km südlich von Hannover bzw 35km westlich von Hildesheim


----------



## raffnes (19. Oktober 2008)

Muss es denn eine Bikeschmiede sein?
Im Metallbereich gibts es viel mehr Firmen in Hamburg, wo Du in die Zerpanung, Instandhaltung und Schweißerei reinschnuppern könntest. Wäre auf jeden Fall die selbe Fertigung wie im Bike-bau, nur eben mit einem anderen Fachgebiet.
Beispiele:

flughafen
lufthansa
blohm und voss
airbus
man

Des weiteren gibt es noch Firmen in der Medizin-Technik, Thyssen Krupp, Aluminium Werke, PAL, Werkzeugmaschinen, Gabelstapler, Siemens, Beiersdorf usw.
Die stellen echt jeden Mist hier her.

Ich kann Dir den Flughafen und die Lufthansa sehr empfehlen!
Die großen Firmen haben einfach mehr Potenzial, was einen vielseitiges Praktikum betrifft.


----------



## clemensM (20. Oktober 2008)

hey danke für die nette antwort. ich wollte halt ein bike-betrieb haben, aber so wie es aussieht, wird das nichts. bei den oben genannten landet halt jeder und ich dann halt auch.


----------



## tobone (23. Oktober 2008)

Ist Stevens da nicht auch in der Nähe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2008)

Aber die schrauben die Teile bestenfalls nur zusammen...


----------

